# Monocoque Leaks



## EricJazz

I've have had a few cases of water ingress on my Talisman (2004), so I thought they maybe of interest. 
I would certainly like to know if anyone else has had similar problems.

1. The first problem seems to be a common one i.e. the side windows, which seem to have been sorted on the second attempt by AS at Willersey. I don't know if it is certain models/year of manufacture etc.
This seems to be a problem with the seals. I noticed water running down the inside of the window.

2. I had a damp curtain & panel at rear of the passenger seat.
After some time I discovered it was coming from the windout Omnistor fixing. The awning is mounted on like a plastic box section that is fitted to the monocoque body. It was this that was filling up with water, and then leaking passed the screws that hold it to the body. Willersey told me to drill as small hole at either end of the plastic box section. When I did this water poured out ! this has solved this problem.
Having looked at another Talisman (2005) I noticed it already had the holes drilled ! The owner had had it from new, and didn't know anything about them, so these must have been done at the factory ? Would be nice to be told of potential problems !

3. We keep our bedding under the dinet, at the side if the wardrobe and noticed after a rain storm that it had a damp patch. 
This proved to be leaking passed the Mains electric inlet socket. 
The sealant used didn't seem to be the usual kind, more like a bathroom silicone sealer. I resealed and now ok.

4. This one I think was a potential problem, but you can't always tell if you have got a leak when things like cupboards are in the way.
My external awning light stopped working and on changing the bulb, noticed water droplets coming from the back of the mounting, so on releasing the fixing screws, again as in 2 above water poured out. So I drilled a small hole at the bottom of the fitting as a precaution. 
The fitting is a white oval shape.

I now have a damp meter and do a quick check around the van whenever we have a rain storm !

Hope this is of some use


----------



## Zuma

I had repairs carried out at Willersey, all of the window seals were replaced, but on collection the carpet was wet through, vehicle was left with A/S and they replaced window-to-body seal F.O.C, no problems since. I too have a damp meter, and regular checking highlights damp on the floor at the rear of the vehicle, this only seems to be around the floor vents, si I am assuming that it could be damp air entering at these points, has anybody else encountered this particular problem? if so suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Mark


----------



## dodger148

The leaky side windows are a known fault, a relations Exec is 1996, mine is a 2000 and they both went back for sorting after the 1st winter. I strongly suspect the window was the culprit for the side curtains etc as A-S replaced ours under warranty as they had been stained by the dampness, so these may be coupled.
Why on earth A-S havnt resolved this problem on new production after all these years amazes me. Think I will bring up at the ASOC-AGM next year when all the factory people come for a slating
Regarding the wet carpet - the pipe (he says laughing) between the fresh water filler and the tank is not the most durable or securly fitted again both our families vans have been affected. Ours seemed to "flood" at around two and having consulted the relation dove under the seat to see a loose joint clip on the convoluted hose - I sorted this and touch wood its been fine since but was worrying at the time.


----------



## quickgetaway

Hi

Interested to see your leaks in the A/S. I had an Amythest that was dry as a bone, but my last van was an A/S Mezan (the little monocoque). No sealant had been applied in the toilet storage locker. When driving on wet roads the surface spray would work its way in as the floor flexed eventually soaking the whole rear area. I solved it by applying some sealant. 

I also noticed a couple of beads of water on the wall just below the window, I assumed they were condensation but then discovered midew on the rear of the curtain and also on the underside of most of the cushions. It turned out to be a badly fitted window, there were gaps in the sealant around the top corner. As it was under guarantee I took it to the dealer who fixed it straight away and A/S supplied a complete set of new upholstery and curtains.

Also got craking to the gel coat on the roof where the spoiler infornt of the heiki joins the body.


Are damp meters useful in these situations, can you tell the difference between condensation and water ingress. If the damp is behind the wall panels can it be traced? I am only asking as I am suspicious of my current van and have already had the Omnivent replaced following drips and i am closely monitoring on of the windows tat appeared to be leaking but has now stopped. 

John


----------



## Spacerunner

I have a A/S Legend, (2000), this has a leak at the rear window. Took it back to dealer. Service guy took one look and declared the window seal was 'dead'. Personally I think the water is getting in around the frame-to-body joint. Luckily I paid for an extra 12 months warranty. I am now waiting for Maarquis to get their finger out and give me an appointment to remedy the problem. Apart from that we seem to be watertight.


----------



## teljoy

*Autosleeper leaks*

[ Apart from that we seem to be watertight.[/quote]

As I've mentioned in a previous post our AS Nuevo (bought new in February 2006) has been back to Willersey three times for leaks. First was the poorly sealed cosmetic strip applied to the overcab section, second was the Heiki and the kitchen roofvent leaking and third the roofvent in the bathroom. All repaired willingly but the last fitter I spoke to said that they had been trying out different sealants over a period of time and unfortunately this was the result. I can't understand why they need to try different sealants other than to reduce costs by finding a cheaper one. Am also thinking of buying a damp meter as am no longer confident that this is the last problem.

Teljoy


----------



## pneumatician

*Autosleeper Leaks*

On our Pollensa the shower is lined with a sort of waterproof , (I hope) wallpaper. I noticed this was rucking arround the window frame.
Upon removing the frame I found nothing to prevent water ingress. 
As a fix I applied a strip of "Profilm" ( model aircraft covering material, available in all colours) arround the window and then replaced the frame with sealant all arround. Looks good and appears to be waterproof.

Regards
Steve


----------



## spykal

Hi ericjazz and Teljoy

I had my share of window and roof light leaks when I first got my Executive... all cured now but very worrying at the time... I only discovered the one side window leak when I entered the van one day in the winter, I took my shoes off because they were mucky and half way down the van I suddenly realised I had wet feet :roll: the water had tracked across the carpeting.

This is the Damp meter I use:-










It uses a flashing led and sound to indicate damp. If you get one you will need to experiment with it by trying it out around the van and home to get some idea of its use. They are very sensitive and will of course find condensation as well as leaks. At this time of the year when the air is very humid and the temperatures vary over a wide range in 24 hours some condensation will form in most unheated (or unventilated) vans. It is almost impossible to stop it at this time of year. I know this is not actually your main problem but I just wanted to warn you in advance of getting the meter otherwise you may think it is leaking from everywhere :roll:

Last week I checked my van and with the aid of the meter decided it was time to put a little more heat into the van and run the de humidifier in there for a while. The damp meter was indicating that some of the linings near the ceiling were a little damp. This damp was impossible to detect by just feeling the linings but the meter defiantly ( spell checker put that in, I quite like it :lol: ) showed it to be there.

My de-humidifier is a large domestic one and does a real good job of reducing damp problems. I let the heater (set at 13 degC) and the de humidifier run in the van for the next 4 nights ( we get cheap leccy at night :lol: ) and this morning I have just emptied about 3-4 pints of water out of the de humidifier. The damp meter confirms that the damp that was there has now been removed. I am pretty sure that I do not have any leaks in the van so this water was condensation and damp that was inside the van due to the atmosphere and weather. Many folk get problems with mildew forming too ... mildew can only form when damp is present so a dehumidifier is one way of keeping it at bay. If you do not have a de humidifier then a heater of some sort will help ...it only needs to be set on low. Another good idea is when ( and if) we get one of those really crisp dry and sunny winter days when the temperature has dropped and the air feels dry throw open all the doors and windows and let the breeze do the drying for you.

mike


----------



## teljoy

[It uses a flashing led and sound to indicate damp. ]

Hi Spykal

Thanks for the info. Will definately buy a meter. Maybe also a heater for the time it is not being used. Although we keep the van on the drive and try to take it for a good run weekly when we are not using it for our trips.

Terry


----------



## 88944

Hi Spykal,

If you use a de-humidifier in the van, do you need to seal up all the vents built into the motorhome? If you don't, won't the de-humidifier simply start sucking moisture laden air in from the outside, thereby defeating the object.

Regards,

Ian.


----------



## spykal

trigano said:


> If you use a de-humidifier in the van, do you need to seal up all the vents built into the motorhome?


Hi Trigano

Yes as far as possible I do close all the vents into the van when I am running the de-humidifier (other times a bit of ventilation is a good thing I think). During winter I cover the fixed cab door vents to stop draughts anyway and I have covers which close off the fixed vents on the 400mm x 400mm roof vents that we use when driving in the winter so I fit these when using the de-humidifier. Otherwise as you say I would just be extracting moisture from air that was entering the van ( trying to dry the whole of worcs :lol: ) ... I am sure that this still happens a bit ... it is not possible to hermetically seal a motorhome :roll: . But I get the results I want .. the damp meter tells me when condensation is there and after a de-humidifier session for a few nights everything shows as dry.

There are much smaller de-humidifiers available ( I think Woolies sell one at about £20) one of these would be easier to use ( lighter smaller), and could be left on all the time I suppose, but my big domestic one is very efficient and dries out any damp very quickly.

Another point to remember when using a de-humidifier is that they are only efficient in a warm environment ( mine seems ok above 13 dec C), but the warmer the better. Mine actually seems to warm the van a little anyway, heat from the compressor I guess.

Don't get me wrong I am not saying that a de-humidifier is the ONLY way to keep the damp out but it works for me :roll:

Mike


----------



## JockandRita

Hi all,

This is the meter we use, as does our local caravan/MH dealership in P/Boro.

>>Meter<<

This wee meter saved us a fortune when viewing potential purchases. 8O 8O 8O

The slight advantage of this model, is that the sensors are on a short lead which allows you to get into the tiniest of corners. It too is very sensitive.

Jock.


----------



## 101066

Steve, We just took delivery of a 2002 Peugeot Pollensa and I insisted on the dealer fixing the wall covering round the window in the shower area. I am now concerned that this is just going to re-occur. How much of a job is it to remove the window and have you any more details of the materials and sealants you used. Regards Mike


----------

